# search engines ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have that damned conduit thing. google is my home page, and conduit would load then. i had a good work around = a good google link in my bookmarks. but now that damned conduit bastard has made that not work, at all. so i need a few good search engines until i can purge conduit. these people are traitors and should be in prison. thanx

oh. if google was figured this out, and has a fix, that would be great too !


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a bunch of fixes out there depending upon your browser. Let me find the post on it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just reread it. i highly doubt i could do all that to fix it. getting deep into a computer is like trying to read chiness.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i have ultimate 7 and Chrome.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's the post.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f13/conduit-bug-197502/ - Post #5

or 

http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to...onduit-search/


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i just reread it. i highly doubt i could do all that to fix it. getting deep into a computer is like trying to read chiness.



About 1/4 way down on http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search/ is an automatic fix. You download the program and it makes the changes for you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just finished running that. didn't work.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Bummer. Maybe print out the manual steps and follow them at your own pace.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. but i think the conduit bastards are staying up on this. as soon as a fix is out, they change the game.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> i have that damned conduit thing. google is my home page, and conduit would load then. i had a good work around = a good google link in my bookmarks. but now that damned conduit bastard has made that not work, at all. so i need a few good search engines until i can purge conduit. these people are traitors and should be in prison. thanx
> 
> oh. if google was figured this out, and has a fix, that would be great too !


i did a google search go here and try some of these https://www.google.com/#q=conduit+virus


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

del schisler said:


> i did a google search go here and try some of these https://www.google.com/#q=conduit+virus


i can't. this conduit bastard has totally jacked my search. that is why i wish someone would finally post some links for me to try.


btw. i got this from downloading google sketchup.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a few more
http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-conduit-apps-search-and-toolbar/

http://botcrawl.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search-malware/




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vBaCsJqpWiv8_DLNwu_A3ug&bvm=bv.64542518,d.cWc


----------



## JP1756 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried checking if it's an installed program in the control panel? Some of those search engine bugs I've noticed hide themselves in your installed programs as opposed to being plugins for the actual web browser.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i did. and i uninstalled it, didn't work.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

but guess what. i was going to seriously try to fix this tonight. i first ran my NORTON. then i loaded my browser, Chrome. and google is working fine. go figure.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well guess what. it just came back.

you know what. i do believe that some people should be killed. and the people that do this type of thing, well, i would be totally HAPPY to beat them dead with a baseball bat. 

this is exactly like = someone breaking into your house. and then restricting what you can do in your own house.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If none of the links work, you may have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## JP1756 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> well guess what. it just came back.
> 
> you know what. i do believe that some people should be killed. and the people that do this type of thing, well, i would be totally HAPPY to beat them dead with a baseball bat.
> 
> this is exactly like = someone breaking into your house. and then restricting what you can do in your own house.


I know this may seem obvious but have you tried going into Chrome settings and changing your homepage to Google? inch:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it always has been google.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Check the settings in your browser...specifically, search engines. Make sure you only have one...Google....ok, maybe Bing....I hate Yahoo.

Then run regedit....do a search for anything with the Conduit name...delete it.

Then remove any program that has "Search Protect" or conduit in it.

You may have to go through this a few times......

I do it about every other month for my MIL....


----------

